# When does a pup generally reach half adult weight?



## BePrepared (May 16, 2014)

A guy at the vet (NOT a vet, just a tech) told me that at 4.5 months, a dog is typically close to or at half it's adult weight. Is that accurate?


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

With most breeds at 4 months they are "approximately" half there adult weight. Note the word in the inverted brackets with great regard please


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes around 4months old is roughly 1/2 the adult end weight


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

If it's true, my boy will be 100 pounds. He was 49 pounds at 4 months. He is 5 months now and he is 70.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My pup was half her adult weight by about 3-4 months. She was gaining like 10 lbs a month (I was getting scared!) until she was around 5 months, then slowed down to 5 lbs a month. After 6-7 months, it was about 2 lbs a month until she hit a respectable 70 lbs. Thankfully she didn't turn into one of those oversized GSD monsters.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My dog was gaining weight steadily, then he really slowed down. He is 13 months and weighs 73 pounds. The vet does not want him any heavier. For his structure he is ay an ideal weight right now.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

blackshep said:


> My pup was half her adult weight by about 3-4 months. She was gaining like 10 lbs a month (I was getting scared!) until she was around 5 months, then slowed down to 5 lbs a month. After 6-7 months, it was about 2 lbs a month until she hit a respectable 70 lbs. Thankfully she didn't turn into one of those oversized GSD monsters.


Like mine  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

My boy was 35 pound at 4 months. His currently 60 pounds at just over 6 months. I'm sure he will get to 80-90 pounds. I keep him very very lean though so it depends from dog to dog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

i wish i could have a gsd monster


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

owens91 said:


> i wish i could have a gsd monster


why? it's not healthy for them, their frames aren't built to be heavy. 

if you're serious about breeding learn about the breed.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

owens91 said:


> i wish i could have a gsd monster


Don't listen to that poster. My dog is 70 pounds 5 months. And you can see his hour glass and ribs. Pshshs maybe people need to do more research before spouting there mouth telling you to know you facts before breeding. Hello?!?! There is such a thing as a large breed gsd. Shot, it's not like they are mythical creatures. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

yes, they exist, my dog is one of them. they're not bred to the standard. you want a monster gsd get a king shepherd. gsds weren't meant to be 100 lbs


ETA large breed gsd? what's that?


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

They are the old fashion German shepherd. I honestly don't care what a.k.c. standard are. I've read that they don't even recognize peer white g.s.d. or any animal that is white? And no I'm not talking about albino. 
A.k.c is try to get ride of the large breed, But there is still a demand on them. I love my big fella. A.k.c can kiss my butt =)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

gsd is large breed. old fashioned gsds were small.

if you don't care for the standard then why get the gsd? what if someone bred gsds with a flat muzzle and said that they're old fashioned.

there's a standard for what the gsd is supposed to look like 
if you like something else then it's not gsds that you like. 
I'm glad you love your dog, you should. people love their mutts too.


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

smh what i meant was i wish my dog was bigger then what she is now, i didnt know i had to confirmthat


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

to diesel

i have a 5 month too...is yours male? mines dont weight 70 my guess would be 50 tops but im not sure need to check that...


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

owens91 said:


> to diesel
> 
> i have a 5 month too...is yours male? mines dont weight 70 my guess would be 50 tops but im not sure need to check that...


Yes he is a male. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

lalachka said:


> gsd is large breed. old fashioned gsds were small.
> 
> if you don't care for the standard then why get the gsd? what if someone bred gsds with a flat muzzle and said that they're old fashioned.
> 
> ...


Standard are only that. Some one had to say, "yup, this is how they should be" that's like saying you should weight and be a certain height to be the standard human. Why don't we just own a wolf.....? If it's not a wolf , then why get a g.s.d.? German shepherd were not put here as g.s.d. they are a wolf and a shepherd. So kinda a mix of two.... You can have a short one, a fat one, tall one, skinny one. Either way, it's still a German shepherd, not a mutt!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

lalachka said:


> gsd is large breed. old fashioned gsds were small.
> 
> if you don't care for the standard then why get the gsd? what if someone bred gsds with a flat muzzle and said that they're old fashioned.
> 
> ...


http://show-me-shepherds.com/oldfashioned.htm(Share from CM Browser) 

Old fashion ... ((Large))

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> http://show-me-shepherds.com/oldfashioned.htm(Share from CM Browser)
> 
> Old fashion ... ((Large))
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


http://www.pioneergermanshepherds.com/oldfashionedgermanshepherds_oldstylegermanshepherds.html 
Sorry. That link didn't work. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I will make my own website tomorrow. old fashioned, short legged flat muzzled gsds. 200 lbs. rare colors. come buy a pup

ETA if you're going to deviate on size might as well explore in other areas too. I have a few ideas.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

owens91 said:


> smh what i meant was i wish my dog was bigger then what she is now, i didnt know i had to confirmthat


Well for what I've been reading. It looks like if you do end up with him being bigger then standard, yours would be a mutt too.. haha. And any one else that has a long hair, or a black, white, or red g.s.d it's a mutt.


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

wish there was a like button for post lol


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

owens91 said:


> wish there was a like button for post lol


((Thumbs up)) =)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

so what age does a pup reach 3/4 adult size ?


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> so what age does a pup reach 3/4 adult size ?


If a pup is full grown at 12 months, and 6 months their 1/2 their age, then you would divide 12 by 4, which it would be 3. So 3 out 4(3 months x 4 months is 12) 3/4 of 12 months is 9 months.... Shoot I don't know. I suck at math lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> If a pup is full grown at 12 months, and 6 months their 1/2 their age, then you would divide 12 by 4, which it would be 3. So 3 out 4(3 months x 4 months is 12) 3/4 of 12 months is 9 months.... Shoot I don't know. I suck at math lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I used to think that but dont they reach half max size ar 4.5 month and they slow down at 6 months ? So im starting to think 6 months actually when they are 3/4 their adult size.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> I used to think that but dont they reach half max size ar 4.5 month and they slow down at 6 months ? So im starting to think 6 months actually when they are 3/4 their adult size.


What about this?

*Current weight in lbs / by Age in weeks; ADULT WEIGHT = Growth x 52

For example, take a Beagle who is thirteen pounds at 22 weeks. GROWTH = 13/22 = .5909 lbs/week and ADULT WEIGHT = .5909 x 52 = 30.72 lbs

German shepherd puppies grow very rapidly in the early stages of their development.* A German shepherd dog will reach about half their adult weight by five or six* months of age. However, there is a wide variation in adult body weight between different breeds, and dogs mature at different .
http://www.worldclassgsd.com/puppy_zone/puppy_weaned.htm

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> What about this?
> 
> *Current weight in lbs / by Age in weeks; ADULT WEIGHT = Growth x 52
> 
> ...


Hopefully that math is not true haha or my boy will be 140 =/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

The only thing about that formula is that it expect a puppy to have the same growth rate for a year. But anyways i think mine will be somewhere around 88-95


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> The only thing about that formula is that it expect a puppy to have the same growth rate for a year. But anyways i think mine will be somewhere around 88-95


Told ya I suck at math.... Any who. I will find out in Feb =)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Nice when is his birthday ? How much does perseus weigh nowadays.


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

same here i will find out how much ares will be feb 14th


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Nice when is his birthday ? How much does perseus weigh nowadays.


he weighed 70 pounds last week. he will be 6 moths the 2nd


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

owens91 said:


> same here i will find out how much ares will be feb 14th


Awe a valentine baby:wub: perseus birthday is feb 2nd


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ace was born March 12th. Our dogs are close in age .... if we were in the same area we could have puppy playtime 3 of us haha


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Could u imagine 3 big puppies playing together? Haha we would surely own that park haha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyxkaiser (May 21, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Standard are only that. Some one had to say, "yup, this is how they should be" that's like saying you should weight and be a certain height to be the standard human. Why don't we just own a wolf.....? If it's not a wolf , then why get a g.s.d.? German shepherd were not put here as g.s.d. they are a wolf and a shepherd. So kinda a mix of two.... You can have a short one, a fat one, tall one, skinny one. Either way, it's still a German shepherd, not a mutt!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You don't know what you're talking about.

"Someone" did not just whimsically come up with a "breed standard". 

The AKC has been criticised for deviating away from the original GSD (in particular, the sloping back instead of the working line straight back, and the fact they don't have a specific weight range for the GSD) - but the Verein für Deutsche Schäferhunde (SV), the official club for the German Shepherd dog in Germany - has not. The breed standard was formulated to retain all the hallmarks and best features of the breed itself, and to encourage breeders and owners to strive to meet that standard.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

So are you implying my pup is a mutt too? Just because he is big?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Nice when is his birthday ? How much does perseus weigh nowadays.


I took Perseus to the vet today to weigh him he is 74.5 pounds now. So he gain 4.5 lbs since last Sunday. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> I took Perseus to the vet today to weigh him he is 74.5 pounds now. So he gain 4.5 lbs since last Sunday.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh my lol


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Oh my lol


He is weird though, the less he eats the more he gains =/ 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> He is weird though, the less he eats the more he gains =/
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Update pics of him. You should post a pic of ace. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> I took Perseus to the vet today to weigh him he is 74.5 pounds now. So he gain 4.5 lbs since last Sunday.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Can u say beast mode haha


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I dont have many new pics diesel , ill take some when he turn 5 months in 2 weeks hehe im a lazy bum.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> I dont have many new pics diesel , ill take some when he turn 5 months in 2 weeks hehe im a lazy bum.


What does ace weigh now?.. I need to measure how tell he is. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> What does ace weigh now?.. I need to measure how tell he is.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


52 lbs i can never measure his height... Its just impossible


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> 52 lbs i can never measure his height... Its just impossible


Try sticking peanut butter on the wall, I use the fridge. When he is licking it off, measure him =) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

i measured mines around 22 inches, from back of neck to floor right?


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

owens91 said:


> i measured mines around 22 inches, from back of neck to floor right?


I thought it was the top or the shoulder .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> I thought it was the top or the shoulder .
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think. I could be wrong. But this is where I do it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

owens91 said:


> Can u say beast mode haha


He is to heavy now to pick him up and weigh him... Haha, when he sees the scale now, he runs.. He hates getting picked up. So I just took him to the vet and asked to use there scale. =) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyxkaiser (May 21, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> So are you implying my pup is a mutt too? Just because he is big?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
I'm not implying anything other than what was clearly stated. I don't talk in euphemisms. Your GSD looks and sounds great. He is just outside of the weight range for the breed standard. Nothing more, nothing less. 

I know of Pedigree Kennels in Australia which specialise in the solid black GSD - and they quite often produce purebred pedigree GSD's well above the weight range of the breed standard with no health issues at all. A friend of mine has a black GSD from one of these kennels and his is a MONSTER compared to mine! And always has been - every month of development I kept thinking my GSD was worryingly small because he would always allude to how much bigger his was at that age. But then I did more reading and realised my GSD is actually of a very average size and weight.

In reality it matters for a few reasons:

>if you want to show the dog
>if you want no health issues (which these big pedigrees that I know of have none)


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

onyxkaiser said:


> I'm not implying anything other than what was clearly stated. I don't talk in euphemisms. Your GSD looks and sounds great. He is just outside of the weight range for the breed standard. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> I know of Pedigree Kennels in Australia which specialise in the solid black GSD - and they quite often produce purebred pedigree GSD's well above the weight range of the breed standard with no health issues at all. A friend of mine has a black GSD from one of these kennels and his is a MONSTER compared to mine! And always has been - every month of development I kept thinking my GSD was worryingly small because he would always allude to how much bigger his was at that age. But then I did more reading and realised my GSD is actually of a very average size and weight.
> 
> ...


How big was his pup? I'm thinking maybe mine is gaining all his weight now and slow down some soon. No one likes to believe me when I tell them he is only a puppy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyxkaiser (May 21, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> How big was his pup? I'm thinking maybe mine is gaining all his weight now and slow down some soon. No one likes to believe me when I tell them he is only a puppy.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


His pup fully grown made it to well above 50kgs (110lbs+). I can't remember the exact weight. But his was definitely a pedigree, had the official papers and everything. Wasn't fat either.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

onyxkaiser said:


> His pup fully grown made it to well above 50kgs (110lbs+). I can't remember the exact weight. But his was definitely a pedigree, had the official papers and everything. Wasn't fat either.


I bet his boy was handsome. Don't they start slowing down after 6 months? My boy takes up my whole bed already. My hubby is going to have to start sleep on the floor. Haha jk  He is so long now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

